# VRAM



## Tchet (16 Avril 2003)

Salut à tous,
Voila mon petit souçis: Je viens d'acheter un jeux qui me specifie que je dois augmenter la "VRAM" de 8 à 16, où puis-je effectuer cette action? (si elle est possible!!),ou alors que puis-je faire pour pouvoir utiliser mon jeux
Merci à tous
Tchet

Je suis sur i-mac 400 DV 512 ram 40g et mac os 9.2.1


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2003)

la vram est la mémoire video soudé sur la carte mêre de ta machine, elle n'est augmentable


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Avril 2003)

alors il faut qu'il change la carte mere,c'eat a dire mettre une carte G4 500Mhz...
c'est faisable j'ai vu un truc comme ca dans ces forums il me semble


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> * alors il faut qu'il change la carte mere,c'eat a dire mettre une carte G4 500Mhz...
c'est faisable j'ai vu un truc comme ca dans ces forums il me semble   * 

[/QUOTE]
faisable mais bête.
Pour un peu plus, il revend son iMac et il a un G4 500


----------

